# which new gun for me 17hmr or 22 mag ?



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

I am lucky enough to shoot 3 or 4 223 cal AR15'S for predators and p-dogs. looking for a little quiter gun to shoot at those 200 yard P-dogs and jack rabbits. Which cal. would but be the best for me 17hmr or the 22 mag ? I all ready have a 10/22 rifle. Lots of wind in ND. Thanks Marty


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

17hmr, hands down. 

PM sent Marty. Let me know if you want to see more pics, as this site cuts them off from Photobucket for some reason.


----------



## topshelf (Aug 22, 2005)

I had the same question 3 years ago. I shot a 5MM for awhile years ago and always loved that for close shots out to 200 yards. I ended up getting the 17HMR and have never regretted it for one minute. It goes well as the light gun for shooting praire dogs. It will compliment the other battery of 204, 223, 22-250, and 6MM.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

be careful what bullets you shoot if you plan on shooting ***** or fox or anything. ive had problems tearing up *****, and i trapped a fox today and shot it and it shattered the skull and blew its eyes out. anyone know any game friendly shells?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

CCI loads both a 20gr FMJ round, and a 20gr 'game point' controlled expansion round. Either one will reduce the amount of damage to meat / pelts with the 17HMR.

These loadings are not as common on store shelves, but they are readily available online at the same price as the varmint loads.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> be careful what bullets you shoot if you plan on shooting ***** or fox or anything. ive had problems tearing up *****, and i trapped a fox today and shot it and it shattered the skull and blew its eyes out. anyone know any game friendly shells?


Just a thought, but if it's already in the trap, why bother with the high priced 17 hmr and just shoot it with a 22 lr solid?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thats what i had with me most of the time,


----------

